# 4th Annual Summer Knights Fishing Tournament



## Jz (Apr 24, 2013)

Come out May 3rd 2014 and join the Knights of Columbus 2689 with their 4th annual fishing tournament. It takes place at Louise Backyard on South Padre Island. We will have 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and Grand Champion monies and trophies. Categories are Red,Trout, and Flounder. For more information contact Steven at (956). 792-6600


----------



## Jz (Apr 24, 2013)

Jz said:


> Come out May 3rd 2014 and join the Knights of Columbus 2689 with their 4th annual fishing tournament. It takes place at Louise Backyard on South Padre Island. We will have 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and Grand Champion monies and trophies. Categories are Red,Trout, and Flounder. For more information contact Steven at (956). 792-6600. You may visit our Facebook page at Summer Knights Fishing Tournament.


----------



## Jz (Apr 24, 2013)

Come out.....


----------



## Jz (Apr 24, 2013)

1 week away......


----------

